# Ammunition Dirty/Smokey to Shoot and Use?



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have experience with enough brands of ammunition to see which brands shoot cleaner and dirtier. But, I thought it would be good to see what everyone else's experience would reveal. 

I shoot 9mm and 380's and don't shoot .40, .45 or other calibers, so I don't know if clean/dirty rating crosses calibers or might depend on what caliber/model of ammo from a particular brand. 

The Poll doesn't allow you to give star ratings so unless I do a separate poll for each ammo brand, I can't really rate them except YES/NO.

I have listed as many brands of NEW ammunition only. You may vote for any number of brands that you think is Dirty. By Dirty I mean two things: residue left in the gun and smoke/debris when firing. 

Thanks for supporting polling.
CC


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only ammo of those I have used that I would say is dirty is Blazer aluminum w/FP lead bullets. This was shooting it with a revolver which leaves more residue anyway because of the cylinder gap, but my hands were black when I finished the box. This doesn't happen with WWB or Remington UMC, or even my reloads using Bullseye. I suspect it is due to the lead bullets more than the powder or type of case.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It just seems that any steel ammo, or REALLY cheap ammo is dirtier.........I tend to pay a few bucks, and stay away from it.....


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

my experience also.I like the nickel plated casings for mine.hornady and silver bear are nickel plated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe this to be an irrelevant question, because when you're finished shooting, you need to clean the gun(s) anyway.

In practice, I shoot my own lead-bullet reloads that use WW231. They're a little dirty. But it doesn't matter, because that dirt has no effect upon the guns I use.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dirtyt bullets are not my favorite, the thing I am not a fan of is smokey rounds. I do shoot some competitive shooting and in the afternoon facing west and shooting 4 strings of 2, smoke and the sun coming over the berm can be a distraction I don't like. As far as the gun goes, I agree withthe previous poster, I too clean mine after each use. I like cleaning my guns and it doesn't take much time at all.

I know what I like and I load to that spec. I am happy and when I shoot happy is a good thing.

RCG


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, so based upon the poll, I should stay away from Tula and Wolf. Got it.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

ODD, can't vote how dirty Magtech is, everyone agrees on other forums


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I reload with w231, w296 and htitegroup. All projectiles are jacketed. I don't notice any major dirt or smoke problems.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've found W231 to be dirty, but it cleans up pretty easily...if you do it right away.
I've always used six grains behind a lead-alloy, 230-grain, .45 bullet.
Because it's easier than resetting the measure, I also use the same six grains behind a lead, 200-grain, SWC bullet.

(I've been told that six grains of W231 behind a 230-grain bullet constitutes an over-charge, and might be dangerous to use. Please note that I am not a reloading expert, and that a formula which works in my own 1911 might do damage to your pistol. I _do not_ recommend that you use my data.)


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Armscor - please list & record my dirty vote
and lack of power = loss of accuracy beyond 20ft (357mag)


----------

